# Joan Burton on Management Company problems



## Brendan Burgess (1 Sep 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=122611967789064

The Labour Party is hosting a meeting on this topic on 22 September in Ballinteer.

Brendan


----------



## RainyDay (19 Sep 2010)

More details and event flyer is now available;

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=68091770&postcount=1311


----------

